# Finding the right Ariens Belt



## Dopefish (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking for the original flat ribbed auger belt for my Ariens model #932026 snow blower, every where I look they show the V belt, but mine the 39" in circumference, flat and ribbed not V, here is one similar to what I need http://bit.ly/2fqB5r6 , I think this is the right belt but I need to make sure, 07225300, if I was to use the V belt the brake would destroy it because it would ride to high.

Thank you


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Go to ' + objMainFrame.arrApplicationTitle['EN'] + ' -- PartSmart Web Version 5.14.59* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Make sure you have the correct Model Number. My info has the auger belt as 07210600. I would use whatever Part Number Ariens Lists, and buy it. Photos are not always representative of the actual Product. GL.


----------



## Dopefish (Sep 25, 2017)

see that's what worries me, it lists a V belt
"17 - 07219100 - V-Belt 4L-RMA .38 x .56 - (Used Only On Model(s): 026)."

is a V belt the same is this type of rib belt like I have? http://bit.ly/2fqB5r6



Thank you


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not a v belt, I searched the model number you gave and it listed a Arien’s ST524 and this is the belt it lists, It is a cogged belt, same as a v belt but has notched to go around tighter pulleys 
https://www.partstree.com/parts/ariens/parts/07210600/

Complete parts page for your blower on there site
https://www.partstree.com/parts/ari...24-snow-blower-5hp-tecumseh-sn-000101-005999/


----------



## Dopefish (Sep 25, 2017)

this is the pulleys and the belt I took off this machine, im starting to wonder if someone put alternate parts on it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I would guess that someone did, I have only seen that type of belt on a single stage snow blower


----------



## Dopefish (Sep 25, 2017)

interesting, I wonder why someone would do this, anyway, anybody know a good source for these type of belts that hopefully I can get by size, I don't really want to buy new pulleys to get the correct belt.

Thank you


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Take the Old Belt to a NAPA Auto Parts Store. This Company usually has "Knowledgeable" People that can Match Things up.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Agreed on auto parts stores, those are commonly used on cars and they should have a good selection.


----------



## Dopefish (Sep 25, 2017)

I stopped by our napa and they found one that should work, I'm waiting on the new brake to arrive then I can put it all back together for this winter.

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Let us Know How things work out. My Local Napa Guys are Extremely Knowledgeable, and have even Matched Bearings For Me by Size.


----------

